# How many of these excerpts are music by Mozart?



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Suspicious. Let's say one or two are by one or two of the Haydn brothers, and one is by some kind of "local Mozart" (ex. "Bretognan Mozart", "Southern-Lothringian Mozart")


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

I think 1- J. Haydn, 2- J. Haydn, 3 - Mozart, 4 - Beethoven.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


>


Why is this an interesting question to ask in a forum like this? I mean, to know whether a work is plausibly attributable to Mozart you’d need to analyse style and sources - it’s not something a casual listener can tell. 

In music there’s tons and tons of disputed attributions - someone today posted something as his favourite Josquin Desprez piece which is possibly not by Desprez at all. Lots of Bach BWV is disputable.


----------

